
Paperboy: a small cli-based .pdf organization tool - 2mol
https://github.com/2mol/pboy
======
2mol
I wrote a tool to help you rename and move those 200 pdfs out of that unholy
mess that you call your download folder.

You know, all those papers you keep downloading to "read them once you get
around to it".

~~~
lixtra
I usually use calibre for that.

------
vhodges
Not to be confused with
[https://github.com/rykov/paperboy](https://github.com/rykov/paperboy)

